# LR to PS round trip



## david.stegmann (Oct 25, 2020)

Is there a way around NOT loosing the layers when doing a round trip LR-PS-LR? When I work with Capture One and PS I can reopen the file from C1 and see again all layers. I did not find a way doing this with LR.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 25, 2020)

A round trip LR-PS-LR will not make you loose layers if you created these in Photoshop. What will make you loose these layers however is if you make a second round trip and do *not* choose ‘Edit Original’ for this second round trip. Remember that Lightroom does not support layers, so there is no way to see the layers while you are in Lightroom. But that does not mean they are lost.


----------



## missedbeat (Dec 11, 2020)

Where is 'Edit Original' option in Lightroom CC? When I return a TIFF to Photoshop, with no Lr adjustments added, the Layers have gone!

PRH


----------



## missedbeat (Dec 11, 2020)

On the Adobe Forum LR PS roundtrip keeping layers the suggestion is that this problem is a bug in v4?


----------



## missedbeat (Dec 11, 2020)

If you Export the TIF as Original+Settings and then open that in Photoshop all the layers are still there!


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 11, 2020)

Lightroom v4 (The CLOUD Version)
Others are seeing the same problem! as is the OP  David.Stegmann-
Read through this thread in the Adobe Community Forums for Lr:
https://community.adobe.com/t5/lightroom/lr-ps-roundtrip-keeping-layers/td-p/11537725?page=1


----------



## david.stegmann (Dec 12, 2020)

Thank you for all your replies. Yes, it is suggested this is a bug. As a workaround I do not return tu LR but safe the edited file in the cloud from PS. Then I just export a normal tiff and import in LR. When I need to make layer changes I go to PS and keep editing, safe and export again.
But of course this is complicated.
The Adobe tech that tried to solve the problem recognised it is a problem and installed the previous LR version. All was working with the layers ok. So yes, it’s a bug in v4 as far as I can tell. Surprised Adobe has not solved it yet.


----------

